# Who else is allergic to hay?



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Me! Drives me crazy!

My eyes swell like crazy and I get all blotchy and sneeze like I'm gonna die. Lol.

It seems worse when I mess with round bales. Squares are fine but round bales are horrible.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Me. Big time!
While the rashes are terrible, it's the sinus problems I really struggle with. If I don't wear a bandana or mask while getting or stacking hay I'll get massive sinus infection the next day. Like... have to go the to Dr to get the good meds to be able to even get out of bed and function, sick.

I started taking allergy meds year around, and because all I have is round bales this year, which I have to fork hay off of for many animals, I faithfully wear my bandanas. Pretty bright colors too, and as soon as I'm done with chore time, in I go to wash my face and rinse my eyes, without fail.

I still struggle, but it has helped quite a bit.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

UMMM, HELLOOO I CAN'T BREATH OVER HERE,LOL!!!!!

I suppose also being seriouslyallergic to horses, dust, pollen, trees, flowers, dogs, cats....doesn't help much either, huh? The things I don't put up with to ride, hahaha


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I get the worst rash from it. If it touches bare skin, I break out in the ugliest, nastiest red bumpy rash. It lasts about 12 hours then disappears.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Hay and dust both drive me nuts. More than once I've wondered why someone who doesn't spend so much time with horses didn't get my allergy!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Hay and grass will do it for me. If a horse licks me I get a rash so I have to wear rubber gloves for groomung and barn chores


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Hay and grass will do it for me. If a horse licks me I get a rash so I have to wear rubber gloves for groomung and barn chores


 Oh wow! I'm able to touch grass and hay with my hands ok, but get rashes on my arms and legs. I can't even imagine breaking out from it in saliva.
Ouch!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Dust and alfalfa kill me. No real issue with the grass hay, but I get itchy red oozy welts wherever alfalfa scratches me. Thankfully my guy does okay on just grass!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

corgi said:


> I get the worst rash from it. If it touches bare skin, I break out in the ugliest, nastiest red bumpy rash. It lasts about 12 hours then disappears.


That is what happens to my daughter. She is fine as long as she doesn't touch it.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I am also allergic to hay  I sneeze uncontrollably, get itchy, puffy eyes, runny nose and red bumps wherever it has come into contact with my skin. I help minimize the reactions by wearing long sleeve shirts and gloves, but I refuse to wear a facial mask! Lol it sucks being allergic to so
Something that is such a huge part of daily interaction with horses, but I feel awful for those of you that have to go to the dr and take meds and all that other stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Eurgh... hate allergies! I was fine, completly fine, untill last winter when I spent hours in a damp old hay shed sorting the mouldy from the mouldier. I didn't think anything of it at the time, but this spring/summer I couldn't walk across the field (150meters meby) without sneezing about 20 times. Poopicking was a nightmare and if i rode down some of my usual trails i was sneeze sneeze sneezing all the freeking time! Not to mention the watery eyes and itchy throat...

I blame the mouldy hay shed. Reckon my body was like "wth? Dust/mould spores in WINTER?! _Must go into overdrive this spring!!_"

Stupid hay shed... X(


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm allergic to horses, have been all my life 
I make sure I take zyrtec every night. I still sneeze and break out in rashes sometimes, but I get over it :b
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Same here....SOOOOOOOOOOOO allergic to hay, horses and dust ugh take 2-3 meds and still miserable sometimes. Have to use glasses to keep out of my eyes when I groom as well as a mask too...quite funny looking I am sure lol its just wrong to be soo allergic to something we love so much!


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

After going my entire life, well all 25 years of it anyways, i finally went to an allergy specialist. She did a skin graph and informed me that i was allergic to every type of tree, grass, mold, and most citrus and fruits, along with dogs, cats, etc....it just keeps going. The one thing i wasnt allergic to was.....you guessed it...a horse!

She perscribed me Xyzal that you take once daily. I too would sneeze like crazy around any type of hay, or grass, but since ive been taking this, it doesnt effect me at all!
She also gave me some sort of nazal spray and ive been using it daily as perscribed. 
It done wonders for me. Hope this helps!


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

ok that does it...I'm breaking down and going to an allergy specialist (I am sneezing uncontrollably while I type this lol) thank you for the good report on your results!


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope you get better!


----------



## Tofu (Sep 30, 2012)

I had grass and pollen allergies long ago. I grew out of it.
Although I haven't a horse, I have kept small hay-eating animals and most quality hays do not bother me.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow you guys! Some of you have it bad off. Actual physical skin irritation and welts? YIKES! I'm not as bad off as some are here, but last year we went thru such an awful drought down south here, that we had to order hay from up north. I got some really nice 750lb alfalfa bales to feed over the winter. I started feeding it in January and didn't finish it off until June. I had the most horrible bronchitis and a whisper of a voice for 6 months! I couldn't talk in complete sentences because I would cough if I inhaled or exhaled too much - tickled and set me off. It was embarassing to talk to people or go in public because I was in a constant state of cough cough cough.

I had no infection, just inflammation and irritation so there wasn't anything the doctors could do for me other than give me steriods to control the inflammation and I chose not to because long term use of those just lower your immune system more. Needless to say, i will not get hay from there again. I still don't know what was in it to set me off! Within two weeks of tossing the last flake of it over the fence, I was back to my old self. I've never been allergic to alfalfa before. How weird!


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Sigh. It does get better with age. I used to ride with my pockets stuffed full of tissue as I'm also allergic to horse dander, hay, weeds, tress, grass. I can tell you one thing - the stronger my immune system the less reaction I have to all these environmental challenges.


----------

